# which rimfire



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*which rimfire should i get*​
winchester wildcat .22lr (wood stock and bolt)110.00%savage (wood stock and bolt) .22lr990.00%


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

im getting one...but which...im thinking the winchester, but is it the most accurate of the three...all the same price (about)... also include the marlin 925...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get the March edition of gun's and ammo they did a test of the Winchester - and it had good reviews.

I Would go for a Marlin Bolt gun myself!!


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks bore .224....im just looking for the most accurate affordable .22lr...i kno the marlin is accurate, but is it thw wildcat more accurate? i hope so cuz the winchester is the nicest out of all of them, ad affordable , if its accurate it will be a triple threat, and a no brainer choice


----------

